# Would this computer case fit with this motherboard and have enough expansion slots to



## pythonscript (Feb 4, 2009)

*Would this computer case fit this motherboard and all its exp. slots?*

case:
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/SkuSearch_v3.asp?SCriteria=BA31574

motherboard:
http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/5658/img1799.jpg

the motherboard takes 20 pin power, and I need a good amount of power for IDE devices (hard drives and DVD drives). I'm hoping to have enough room on the back to fit all 5 pci slots and the AGP slot. Would the power supply have SATA too, and how can I tell? MWave doesn't provide that much info on the case, but it looks great for the price (I know it's cheap, but I just need this for an old server in my basement). Thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What board is that?
PSU's that come with cases are usually junk I find it best to buy the case and PSU separately.


----------



## pythonscript (Feb 4, 2009)

The board is an Elitegroup K7 with an AMD Athlon 2000+ processor, I believe. When you say the PSU is junk, do you think it will at least last a couple of years? I have an old one at home, but I'm trying to keep the case under 40, including shipping, so this is already pushing my budget. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

It might last a couple years, it might last a couple months. Is the server a web server, or just a personal file server? Either way, if you want more than two nines of uptime, go with a separately sold PSU. I would get a separate PSU anyway, just so that you don't have to worry about losing all your files if the cheap PSU fails.

How many hard drives are we talking about?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I found it > http://www.ecsusa.com/ECSWebSite/Pr...D=1&DetailName=Specification&MenuID=1&LanID=9

It's a ATX board so any ATX size case will work, the power supply will need to have a 20+4 connector and not a straight 24.

For a server that runs 24/7 a decent PSU will be needed> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151060
Don't go overboard on the video card.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

If he has more than two or three IDE hard drives he's going to need a bigger PSU, even if it's just for additional Molex connectors.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For a socket A MB with low end AGP graphics a 350w Seasonic will run 4 drives 6 if you push it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

400W Seasonic for $45.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151061


----------



## pythonscript (Feb 4, 2009)

How can I tell if this power supply has a straight 24 pin connector or a 20+4 connector? As for the hard drives, I only use two. Both are 80 GB 7200 rpm drives, one Seagate, one WD. The video card is definitely overboard because it's an old agp radeon x1300 series that I used when the desktop was my primary computer. Also has a PCI SATA card, PCI sound card (not a high end one, just the 5 basic jacks) and two 20x DVD burners. These parts originally came from a gateway machine that I upgraded that was using an nps-160cb-1a 160W power supply. Everything excluding the seagate 7200 rpm drive was in the unit before and got power from the 160W supply, so would adding _one_ other hard drive tax this?

As I said, I'm trying to keep the whole case _and_ the power supply to under 45 usd, so would my current power supply still work? I'm not worried about more than two hard drives. I definitely don't need 4 to 6 either. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

If it's 20+4 it will say so instead of 20. Even if you only need 20 pins though you can still let the extra 4 hang over the edge, unless there's something in the way like a capacitor or something. You'll want to check that.


----------



## pythonscript (Feb 4, 2009)

All right, I think I have that one straightened out (I picked up an old case from a friend with a 450W Antec power supply), but I have another quick question. The only video card I have is an ATI Radeon X1300, like this one:

http://images.tigerdirect.ca/skuimages/large/A177-3102-main2.jpg

but the only motherboard I have (the one I referred to earlier) says it only supports 1.5V AGP, and I don't think this video card would work, right? I think the connector is wrong. So... I'm wondering if this video card would work, because the motherboard doesn't have an integrated video card. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130210

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The x1300 is PCIe so yes the 5200 will be a good choice.


----------



## pythonscript (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry, I chose the wrong picture. My X1300 PRO is an AGP card, like the following:

http://www.5rprocessors.com/productcart/pc/catalog/img_2175_1815_detail.jpg

Would this one work? The connector is an AGP connector that looks exactly like the one in the picture (if I got it wrong again, my apologies, but it's an AGP connector that has the same number of slots like this picture). That nvidia card would assuredly work, though, right?

EDIT: I bought this X1300 Pro about 5 years ago, when that model was an AGP card, so it's a bit outdated, yes.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You have a AGP slot so either will work the 5200 is about the same age if not older.


----------



## pythonscript (Feb 4, 2009)

The motherboard manual says that it only supports a 1.5V AGP connector, and according to the pictures on this website:

http://www.directron.com/15agpguide.html

my Radeon video card isn't a 1.5V AGP video card, because the connector matches the first picture. This would damage my motherboard and my video card if I tried to use it in the slot, correct? Is the nvidia card I listed the proper voltage? The connector looks like it, but I just want to make sure. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's 1.5v on the board connector not the aux, 4x and 4x/8x cards are 1.5v 8x only cards are .75v and 2x cards are 3v. they are keyed differently (the notches on the bottom of the card) according to the voltage required.


----------



## pythonscript (Feb 4, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> That's 1.5v on the board connector not the aux, 4x and 4x/8x cards are 1.5v 8x only cards are .75v and 2x cards are 3v. they are keyed differently (the notches on the bottom of the card) according to the voltage required.


So my card _would_ work without damaging the motherboard or the video card, right?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes it will. Unless it's a 8x only in which case it simply won't work.


----------



## pythonscript (Feb 4, 2009)

So if it fits, it should work then, right? I don't know enough to know if it's an 8x or not.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It will fit either way but not be powered from the motherboard if incorrect. you can match the slot up to figure out which it is.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accelerated_Graphics_Port

Scroll down on the right.


----------



## pythonscript (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, according to that diagram, my graphics card only has a 1.5V key, and my motherboard slot looks like an AGP universal slot. The motherboard manual says that it only supports 1.5V AGP cards, so I think it should get power correctly then, right?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes it should, the vast majority of those cards are 4x/8x all the x300 and up were designed as PCIe and converted to AGP the last true AGP ATI cards were the 9000 series then they started over with the x300


----------



## pythonscript (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the help, and thanks a ton for really guiding me through this. I'm just full of questions... but I've learned a lot. Thanks again.


----------

